# kleine Frage zu drawPolygon



## swerflash (8. Nov 2005)

Hi,

ich wollte Polygon zeichnen, aber er verlangt einen int[] Feld als Argument und ich weiss nicht wie ich das schreiben soll. Kann mir jemand helfen?  :roll: 

Danke.


----------



## André Uhres (8. Nov 2005)

Dies zeichnet einen Viereck mit den Eckpunkten (0,0), (3,0), (103,100) und (100,100):

```
Polygon balken = new Polygon(new int[]{
            0, 3, 103, 100       //x Koordinaten
        },
                new int[]{
            0, 0, 100, 100        //y Koordinaten
        }, 4);                       //Anzahl Eckpunkte
        g.drawPolygon(balken);
```


----------



## swerflash (8. Nov 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort, aber ich meinte bisschen anders, ich experementiere gerade mit Swings und ich habe ein Window erstellt wo ich viele unterschiedliche Figuren zeichne. Und jetzt wollte ich drawPolygon();  zeichnen, er verlangt aber:


```
g.drawPolygon(int[] arg0, int[] arg1, int agr2);
```

und ich weiss nicht wie ich die ersten 2 Argumente schreiben soll, habe vieles ausprobiert, klappt aber nicht.


----------



## mischer (8. Nov 2005)

```
int[] xPos = { 0, 3, 103, 100 };
int[] yPos = { 0, 0, 100, 100 };
int nPos = 4;

...

g.drawPloygon(xPos,yPos,nPos);
```

So?


----------



## swerflash (8. Nov 2005)

Ja, danke. Hat geklappt   :applaus:


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Nov 2005)

Und was war dein Problem an der ersten Antwort???

Ach ja: http://www.java-forum.org/de/javabuch/html/k100153.html#sectlevel2id023003


----------

